# upgrade ipad2 ios4.3.3 vers ios6.1.3 plein d'erreur



## lechegaz (24 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous ,

j'ai un IPAD 2 wifi ( premiere generation) qui est en 4.3.3 , je voudrais le passer en 6.1.3 (j'ai mon ssh6.1.3).


cela fait 2 semaines que je me bat , sans succés , je cumul les erreurs : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3094
1600
4014
11
21
etc .....

j'ai tinyumbrella 7 et un iTunes inferieur à v11.1 .....

MAIS RIEN !!!    ; (


je nettoie le fichier HOST ( gs.apple ) ,pas de firewall, pas d'antivirus :


voila ce que je fais :

- j'efface les ligne gs.apple ( il y en 2 dans le fichier HOST : sous  Wvista ; notepad en mode admin, ouverture du fichier puis enregistre )

- lancement de tinyumbrella ( en mode admin ) , branchement du ipad , il prend les SSH sauvegarder ( le 6.1.3 est bien là )

- je lance le serveur de tinyumbrella .


- je lance Itunes , il voit mon ipad en 4.3.3 ( il me demande de le mettre à jour en 7.0.6, je dis non )

- je mets l'ipad en mode "super DFU" : ipad allumé , maintenir HOME +  power , que il s'eteint , je relache power mais pas le HOME, j'ai un  ecran noir et itunes le voit en mode pnFDU ( qqchose de style )


- je lance avec la touche swift la réceperation , il ouvre le repertoire  ou il y a mon ios 6.1.3 pour ipad 2 wifi 1er generation )

et LA .......   il ne veux pas

erreur 3094 - resolu  pour le reste c'est le mystere ....  si QQ à une idée ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SINON , je mets à jour mon ipad en 7.0.6 puis je le downgrade en 6.1.3 mais est-ce encore possible ....
maintenant je suis pret à passer en ios7 mais j'ai peur que mon ipad devienne lent ou bug ...



MERCI les GARS


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Février 2014)

Que de complication pour rien...

Met a jour sous ios 7, pourquoi toujours vouloir faire n'importe quoi? Ios 7 apporte son lot de nouveautés, je ne comprend pas pourquoi les gens ne veulent pas en profiter...

Mon ipad 2 tourne très bien sur ios 7... Tout comme mon iPhone 4S, et mon ipad air...


----------



## lechegaz (25 Février 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse ,

pour l'os 7 , plein de personne ( video youtube, forum ) se plaignent que les vieilles idevices comme Iphone 4 ou ipad2 deviennent lent et perdent leur "charme"...

je sais que le 6.1.3 est super bien gerer par mon vieux 3GS ... 

voila pourquoi l'os 6.1.3 est os que je souhaiterais mettre .

cdt,


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

Le problème n'est pas la version de l'os mais la place dispo...


----------



## lechegaz (25 Février 2014)

la place dispo ?? j'ai 64go  sur l'ipad...

que veux-tu dire?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2014)

La place dispo non utilisée, qui sert de cache pour le système... Remplie ton ipad a fond (avec 64Go c'est facile...), ton ipad ramera, quelque soit l'os...


----------



## lechegaz (25 Février 2014)

le cache de l'ipad est trop faible pour l'os7 ?


----------



## Mac2A (25 Février 2014)

lechegaz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse ,
> 
> pour l'os 7 , plein de personne ( video youtube, forum ) se plaignent que les vieilles idevices comme Iphone 4 ou ipad2 deviennent lent et perdent leur "charme"...
> 
> ...



Bonjour

tout dépend si tu veux avoir IOS 6.1.3 ; surtout quand on est habitué

j'avais un iPhone 3GS 32 Go qui tournait parfaitement sous IOS 6.1.3

un iPad 2 qui tourne également impeccablement sous IOS 7

mais il faut un peu de temps pour s'habituer au nouvel IOS 7 

je te conseille d'essayer un ipad 2 sous IOS 7 pour te rendre compte vraiment de la différence


----------



## lechegaz (25 Février 2014)

merci pour ta réponse , je vais tester le ios7.0.6 mais est-ce que je pourrai repartir sur un ios 6.1.3 ( ou 6.1.6 maintenant ) ???:mouais:

mon ipad2 est un 64go dédié à la MAO , j'ai besoin d'avoir bcp d'appli en même tps... j'ai peur que l'os7 me fasse des ralentissements...


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

D'après ce que j'en sais non, tu ne peux plus installer la V6 car elle n'est plus signée par Apple (et même si tu as le shsh 6.1.3)


----------



## Mac2A (25 Février 2014)

drs a dit:


> D'après ce que j'en sais non, tu ne peux plus installer la V6 car elle n'est plus signée par Apple (et même si tu as le shsh 6.1.3)



est que l'erreur 3094 dont parle lechegaz est dûe au fait justement que la V6 n'est plus signée par Apple?


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

A voir


----------



## lechegaz (26 Février 2014)

bonjour à tous et merci pour vos réponses,

je vais partir sur ios7.0.6 , je vous tiens courant...


----------

